# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  В Беларуси вводят регистрацию ИП через интернет

## JAHolper

_Сегодня был принят Декрет Президента Республики Беларусь № 5 от 27 июня 2011 г. (О внесении изменений и дополнений в Декрет Президента Республики Беларусь от 16 января 2009 г. № 1)_
Документ принят в целях дальнейшей либерализации осуществления экономической деятельности и создания благоприятных условий для предпринимательства и направлен на совершенствование порядка государственной регистрации и ликвидации субъектов хозяйствования.

"Декретом вводится возможность электронной регистрации юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей. Устанавливается, что документы для государственной регистрации могут быть представлены в регистрирующий орган не только путем личного обращения, но и посредством подачи в регистрирующий орган документов в электронном виде (с использованием специального интернет-портала)", - отметили в пресс-службе.

Также Декретом закрепляется право граждан, государственная регистрация которых в качестве индивидуального предпринимателя аннулирована, на обращение за такой регистрацией по истечении трех лет со дня принятия решения об аннулировании. Таким образом, снимается действующий в настоящее время запрет на повторную регистрацию в качестве индивидуальных предпринимателей граждан, государственная регистрация которых была аннулирована в связи с нарушением порядка осуществления предпринимательской деятельности.

Устанавливается, что опубликование информации о ликвидации субъектов хозяйствования будет осуществляться не в газете "Рэспубліка", а в приложении к журналу "Юстиция Беларуси" и на сайте Министерства юстиции. Это позволит надлежащим образом довести указанную информацию до заинтересованных лиц и существенно упростить и удешевить процедуру опубликования.

В целом Декрет направлен на активизацию предпринимательской инициативы, стимулирование деловой активности и дальнейшее развитие заявительного принципа государственной регистрации субъектов хозяйствования.

Источник: my-minsk.ru

----------


## ooorostorg

Мелкая подачки для ИП со стороны правительства, можно было бы и что-нибудь более существенное внести в декрет...

----------


## Роман

Критиковать-то каждый может. Лучше бы предложили - что именно внести в декрет следовало бы. Лично я считаю, что регистрация через интернет - это очень хорошо. Вот только подозреваю, что неразбериха возникнет - если таких желающих будет слишком много.

----------


## ooorostorg

Да не было проблем с регистрацией и очередей небыло...Решили бы вопрос лучше с наёмными....за это ИП были бы благодарны...

----------


## Настя

А что с наёмными-то не так? Как-то Вы всё загадками говорите, не договариваете  Скажите чётко и прямо: что Вы предлагаете?  А то Ваши слова похожи на ворчание старушки, честное слово...

----------


## Carlen

Настя, никаких загадок нет, как впрочем и возможности ИП нанимать наемных лиц. Представьте себе небольшой магазин, или ателье, или что-либо другое, где работает всего один человек, так сказать и швец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец. А это происходит так везде, если нет нарушения законодательства. А отсюда стоп в развитии, рост цен (что скорее всего невозможно), и как итог - вымирания самого ИП.
Поэтому прямо и честно все заинтересованные уже много лет предлагают разрешить ИПэшникам нанимать людей на работу, хотя бы трех человек, как это было в последний раз. А уж как было раньше до 10-ти человек никто уж и мечтать не смеет.

----------


## Carlen

А что касается регистрации, то это кардинально ничего не меняет. Если мне приспичит  и скажут что регистрируют только скажем в Бресте, я съезжу туда. Главное чтобы мне дали возможность спокойно работать в будущем. Под словом работать, подразумевается - зарабатывать, развивать и расширять бизнес, значит нанимать людей... Видите опять все упирается в наемных лиц

----------


## JAHolper

Ну индивидуальные предприниматели на то и индивидуальные, чтобы работать своими силами, а кому надо расширяться - вперёд к ООО.

----------


## Роман

О! Анекдот в тему! 
"Вот доучусь в универе - и зарегистрирую своё ООО. Назву его просто - "ООО". Так и будет - ООО "ООО". А потом буду с удовольствием наблюдать, как моя секретарша отвечает на телефонные звонки"

----------


## Carlen

> Ну индивидуальные предприниматели на то и индивидуальные, чтобы работать своими силами, а кому надо расширяться - вперёд к ООО.


Вы не первый кто так сказал.
Когда-то И-пешники назывались частными предпринимателями, и имелось ввиду что они организовались без государственных денег. Потом их указом перевели в разряд индивидуальных, а потом так и сказали - раз индивидуальные, значит одни.
В всем мире есть частные предприниматели, эта структура создана для одного - чтобы люди могли найти себе применение не прося помощи у государства. И нигде нет таких претензий и требований предъявляемых к ним как у нас. Но во всем мире есть способы плавного перехода от индивидуального труда к созданию компании.

----------

